# B7 Passat Wheels on B6



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm wondering if Sonoma wheels from a 2012 Passat will fit on my B6 Passat. The wheels are 17x7 ET43 in size and I would need to fit tires that are 235/45R17. I am currently on 215/55R16 tires with 16x7 wheels. Offset on my current wheels are 45mm. 

Without having to do any mods, does this sound like it will work? 

Wheels in question: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-OEM-quot-Sonoma-quot&p=78816545#post78816545


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

No reason those shouldn't bolt right up with no fuss. Overall tire diameter is equal between the two sizes. A 7" rim is a bit narrow for a 235 but, you could likely get away with it. Any particular reason why you need to stick with that size tire? Why not a 225/45 or 215/50? One is taller, one shorter, but not so much that it would make much difference.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about the different tire sizes, but I listed the 235 because i've seen other passats with 17x7.5 wheels that take them. Of course, the wheels I am buying are 17x7, so there is a .5 difference in the width. I just want to get the best fit for a set of all seasons. Would you recommend one over the other? 225/45 or 215/50? Since I live in MN i need the size that gives the best traction/handling in the snow but also good to drive on when the weather is nice.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Just because of your location I would suggest the 215/50. General rule is narrower will cut through the snow and down to the road surface for better traction. Of course the 225 isn't _that_ much of a difference so, if you've ever felt like your dry weather grip just wasn't quite adequate and you want a little more width, go that route. Only other factor is load rating which is higher on the 215/50, but they are both in the acceptable range.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice! I will be going with the 215/50 for now. :beer:


----------

